# Mosquito Friday 3/8/19 Report & Pics



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Me, Viking Jim & Wivywoo Gary met at Causeway Bait & Tackle at 6:30am, baited up and proceeded to the Bouy Line parking lot. Seeing a dozen other vehicles in the parking lot was a nice 'security measure' and to know we weren't the first guys on the ice. We trekked our way towards Rattlesnake Island... our target spot for Walleye & Pike. Ice was solid at 5".
We spotted 2 dozen guys on the ice throughout the day. Ice was singing & the geese were honking all day long., a sunny, clear late ice day.

Overall the bite for the entire day was rather slow. Gary left around 2pm. He caught 2 walleye wiith one being a keeper. Jim & I stayed till dark. I had something huge snap my 4lb mono on a dead-stick minnow like it was nuthin. My bobber went down the hole like a torpedo and eventho my drag was set very loose, that line snapped as quick as I set the hook. Gary said it must've been a pike and I agreed based on the bobber's action.

Near dark, Jim only had 1 perch (8") on the ice while I had 5 crappie including a 14" slab.
Jim kept lamenting he brought a large trash bag for the 36" Northern he planned on catching, but it must've brought him bad luck. He kept sayin he hasn't experienced too many lean days like today and kept saying his 36" pike is around here somewhere.

Just as we were gonna call it quits, Jim hooked onto something really, really BIG. Wasn't sure the species: Walleye, Cat or Pike.. but Jim strongly suspected it was a Pike. Jim tried to get his other rod out of the hole and the line out of the way, but was unsuccessful. His other line got tangled and the lure got tangled in the mess. Luckily, he was fishing with 6lb braid line on both rods. I came over with my gaff making a few failed attempts to gaff it. Seeing that big green & black head near the hole looked like an alligator under the ice., a submarine on the warpath. That pike must've made 6-7 runs every time Jim had it near the hole. Luckily he had a 8" hole otherwise I think it would've been a real challenge trying to get it thru a 6" hole.

20 minutes later, we finally gaffed & landed it. It measured 37".
Jim lied... He wanted a 36"er.. and it was 37".

The long trek back to our trucks really kicked these 2 graybeards arses. You could tell the ice was getting soft, especially the top layer as we were headed back.

Not a great fishing day, but certainly a memorable one. Nice end to the season for me.

_*Oh... By the Way.. I landed my 1st Walleye... a tremendous 10" that was released to grow a little larger for next season!!*_

MY ICE SEASON IS DONE. Time to start thinking about the Veggie & Flower beds.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

You gave it a great effort. Congrats on the Pike, and your first ice-eye!!


----------



## Full_Choke (Apr 13, 2004)

Congrats on your first Mosquito Eye ! And you gotta love those Northern's.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Nice Pike!


----------



## surfnturf (Jan 28, 2014)

The fat lady is singing on the north end of mosquito 
It’s over boys and girls !


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Nice pike and GRATS I B J on youre first ICEEYE  no piks IBJ


----------



## Beepum19 (Apr 9, 2016)

Heard there is a rescue today at mosquito


----------



## surfnturf (Jan 28, 2014)

Beepum19 said:


> Heard there is a rescue today at mosquito


When we left north end there was only one truck in the lot 
Ice was solid but lots of moving cracks, she is coming apart


----------



## surfnturf (Jan 28, 2014)

surfnturf said:


> When we left north end there was only one truck in the lot
> Ice was solid but lots of moving cracks, she is coming apart


Don’t go out tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Eyecrosser (Apr 10, 2016)

Fished off the docks yesterday for 3 hours. Just dinky perch. Had to chip a hole in the ice.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Got the monkey off your back John, even if only a small one. That's a nice pike, bet it was exciting every time the fish mad a run. Hang em up till next year.


----------



## Billfish (Apr 14, 2004)

icebucketjohn said:


> Me, Viking Jim & Wivywoo Gary met at Causeway Bait & Tackle at 6:30am, baited up and proceeded to the Bouy Line parking lot. Seeing a dozen other vehicles in the parking lot was a nice 'security measure' and to know we weren't the first guys on the ice. We trekked our way towards Rattlesnake Island... our target spot for Walleye & Pike. Ice was solid at 5".
> We spotted 2 dozen guys on the ice throughout the day. Ice was singing & the geese were honking all day long., a sunny, clear late ice day.
> 
> Overall the bite for the entire day was rather slow. Gary left around 2pm. He caught 2 walleye wiith one being a keeper. Jim & I stayed till dark. I had something huge snap my 4lb mono on a dead-stick minnow like it was nuthin. My bobber went down the hole like a torpedo and eventho my drag was set very loose, that line snapped as quick as I set the hook. Gary said it must've been a pike and I agreed based on the bobber's action.
> ...


Way to go John on that first walleye! It's like when you were younger, the first kiss was the toughest to get. They came easier after that.


----------

